# Italian League Tourn 3



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Metis Varese-Benetton Treviso 76-66 
Lottomatica Rome-Air Avellino 71-74 
Breil Milan-Roseto Basket Town 95-79 
Lauretana Biella-Skipper Bologna 72-90 
Scavolini Pesaro-Stayer R.Calabria 91-85 
Snaidero Cucine Udine-Pompea Naples 85-74 
Teramo Basket-Pall. Trieste 94-73 
Sicilia Messina-Oregon Scientific Cantù 96-97 
Mabo Livorno-Montepaschi Siena 66-77 

*Top Scorer*
C. Belcher (Biella) 34 pun 
P. Naumoski (Milan) 31 pun 
M. Boni (Teramo) 30 pun 
A. Vujacic (Udine) 29 pun 
C. Bell (Livorno) 26 pun 

*Top rebounder* 
D. Marconato (Treviso) 16 
B. Thornton (Siena) 16 
C. Massie (Roseto) 15 
T. Grant (Teramo) 15 
M. Bonner (Messina) 13

-----------------

Standing

1. Skipper BO 6
2. Montepaschi 6
3. Scavolini PS 4 
4. Metis VA 4
5. Trieste 4
6. Breil MI 4 
7. Pompea NA 4 
8. Air AV 4 
9. Benetton TV 2 
10. Teramo 2 
11. Sicilia ME 2
12. Stayer RC 2
13. Snaidero UD 2
14. Lottomatica RM 2 
15. Oregon 2 
16. Roseto 2 
17. Mabo LI 2 
18. Lauretana BI 0


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> *Top Scorer*
> M. Boni (Teramo) 30 pun


Gulp!
Wasn't he too old 6-7 years ago?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Italian League Tourn 3*



> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> 
> 
> Gulp!
> Wasn't he too old 6-7 years ago?


Well ... "superMario" Boni is simply a force of the Nature  










At 40 this guy makes still 30-35 points per game in the serie A1 and he can take till 10 rebounds too ( a SF !).

He said that he want play till 50, if he will healty :grinning:


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

"I'm not like an oak that a thunder can break or a tornado can uproot. I'm like weed. You can burn it but grows again stronger than before"
Mario Boni

Number one. Simply put.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> "I'm not like an oak that a thunder can break or a tornado can uproot. I'm like weed. You can burn it but grows again stronger than before"
> Mario Boni


Well, in fact he had doping problems 2 or 3 times  

Boni is uncredible, but sometimes it's better if he don't speak :angel:


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, in fact he had doping problems 2 or 3 times
> ...


Mario never played "the good guy".
And concerning his doping problems in the past (he was sanctioned only once, when palying for Montecatini) he was sanctioned with 1 year when later for the same infraction others where sanctioned 1 month. He always admitted himself guilty, anyway.
He was near 30, was evaluated as a finished player, packed his bags, head to the USA, played 1 season in CBA, went back, nobody wanted him, head to Thessaloniki. And so on.
It's nice to have him back.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

what do you guys think of hanno möttölä? looking at the stats, not too many minutes, but lots of points. why hasn't he played more?

by the way, is 
falli = fouls, 
stoppate = blocks,
palle = turnovers?

http://www.legabasket.it/player/?id=MOT-HAN-76


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> what do you guys think of hanno möttölä? looking at the stats, not too many minutes, but lots of points. why hasn't he played more?
> 
> by the way, is
> ...


Hi Diablo

The answer is quite simple : Skipper Bolgona has got a BIG bench (12 players and all very good), and so few times a Bologna's player go over 30 minutes per game.

In any case Hanno is playing well and I like him !

Falli = fouls 
Stoppate = blocks
Palle perse (Ppe) = turnovers
Palle recuperate (Pre) = regained balls

Gretz


----------

